# Wordle



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I can't believe there's not a Wordle thread!

Anyone else addicted? My mum and I have a friendly rivalry going on.

Good to get the grey matter engaged!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Yes, I'm enjoying it.

Haven't been playing for that long yet, but think I'm hooked.

I've only not got the word once, so feel rather pleased with myself


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Haven't been playing for that long yet, but think I'm hooked.
> 
> I've only not got the word once, so feel rather pleased with myself


I have only been playing for around 2 weeks so not long either. Like you I think there's only once that I haven't got it. I've had it in 3 a few times. It's always good when I beat my mum because she's really good at such things!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m enjoying it too and am a new convert. Have played 18 so far and got them all. Today’s was in 4


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was traumatised today....I sat and stared and stared and stared....and after about three hours finally clocked what it was! I think I've been doing it for 50 days now after husband introduced me to it. 

I love how differently people's brains work when doing it. Mine definitely works differently than husband's. 

I also love the choice of starter word. I just use the same one each time.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was traumatised today....I sat and stared and stared and stared....and after about three hours finally clocked what it was! I think I've been doing it for 50 days now after husband introduced me to it.
> 
> I love how differently people's brains work when doing it. Mine definitely works differently than husband's.
> 
> I also love the choice of starter word. I just use the same one each time.


I use the same starter word too although it's not a particularly good one. I think I might try another one with more vowels, once I've thought up another one that is


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love Wordle, Such a simple idea & only 1 a day so I don't spend too long on it. 

What starter word does everyone use? I have a few; ROAST, ALINE, TEARY & ADIEU


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm enjoying it, my mum, brother and I are doing it and sharing our results on our chat once we've all done them, they're also doing the Nerdle, maths version, but just the thought of having to think up equations has my mind fogged. My starter word is Dairy or Diary, they're always the first words to pop into my head. I probably need one with more common letters!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve been using Shout. Thought I would use Oates tomorrow.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I only discovered this puzzle last week when it was bought by NYT. I start with ALOUD. Once I managed to get it on the next line but otherwise my second line is ITEMS. I nearly stopped doing it after the day the word was HONOR. That took me ages before I realised it was US English.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I start with OCEAN.

I just checked my stats, I've played 11 times so far.



PawsOnMe said:


> I'm enjoying it, my mum, brother and I are doing it and sharing our results on our chat once we've all done them, they're also doing the Nerdle, maths version, but just the thought of having to think up equations has my mind fogged. My starter word is Dairy or Diary, they're always the first words to pop into my head. I probably need one with more common letters!


I haven't heard of Nerdle, will have to check that out


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Another wordle aficionado here  
Played 15 times, lost on the _ight word. Do you know how many words in English end in _ight?! Not that I'm still bitter about it or anything  

I mix around the words I start with, just try to make sure they have at least 3 vowels.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My starter word is SHEAR. No idea why. There are all kinds of starter word theories but this was just me thinking of one with well used letters. 

I don’t understand the anti-wordle folk. Harmless bit of fun but they seem cross people are posting on FB and Twitter. Don’t like it? Scroll on by!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I started doing it a few days ago, but forgot to do it yesterday. Love it but wish there was more than one a day.

We used to have something similar in one of the South African newspapers which I loved to do.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes I'm doing it. Struggled today but got it on my last go. Phew!


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Magyarmum said:


> I started doing it a few days ago, but forgot to do it yesterday. Love it but wish there was more than one a day.
> 
> We used to have something similar in one of the South African newspapers which I loved to do.


There is an archive of Wordles you can do if you want to do more


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I take it, it's on FB


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I take it, it's on FB


No  https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Another wordle aficionado here
> Played 15 times, lost on the _ight word. Do you know how many words in English end in _ight?! Not that I'm still bitter about it or anything
> 
> I mix around the words I start with, just try to make sure they have at least 3 vowels.


I thought you were giving a huge spoiler and I shouldn't have read this thread but that can't be today's word ...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

LittleFox said:


> No  https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html


Thanks, I'll have a look at that later


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Wordle 240 4/6


⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬜


It looks like the browser doesn't support the graphic, but 4 today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> Wordle 240 4/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
> ⬜⬜⬜
> ...


4 for me as well


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I use ROUTE as my starter word! OATES is a good starter @Siskin

My son started doing wordle before me and we have friendly rivalry.

My brain must be wired so different from most, as wordle has been mentioned on other thread and I am like what?!?! people took 4/5 attempts ..then when they get it in 2/3 attempts am thinking how!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> I thought you were giving a huge spoiler and I shouldn't have read this thread but that can't be today's word ...


It's not! I wouldn't do that - not on purpose at least! :Woot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> I use ROUTE as my starter word! OATES is a good starter @Siskin
> 
> My son started doing wordle before me and we have friendly rivalry.
> 
> My brain must be wired so different from most, as wordle has been mentioned on other thread and I am like what?!?! people took 4/5 attempts ..then when they get it in 2/3 attempts am thinking how!


Oates wasn't accepted as a word, route is a good one


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Failed todays.

I just use whatever starter word comes into my head that day. Todays was Tired ........ because I am lol.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Failed todays.
> 
> I just use whatever starter word comes into my head that day. Todays was Tired ........ because I am lol.


I found today's particularly difficult. My brain didn't want to arrange the letters that way!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been playing for 40 days and so far have a 100% record.
Today's was hard for me because neither my starting word nor back-up starting word had any of the letters in. Managed to get it in 4 though.

Has anyone tried Quordle?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I found today's particularly difficult. My brain didn't want to arrange the letters that way!


Got it in three, says she bragging!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My aim is to establish all vowels and as many frequently used consonants as possible in the first two words but that is only of limited value for words like today's.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I have been playing for 40 days and so far have a 100% record.
> Today's was hard for me because neither my starting word nor back-up starting word had any of the letters in. Managed to get it in 4 though.
> 
> Has anyone tried Quordle?


That's tricky, not helped by American spelling


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I found today's particularly difficult. My brain didn't want to arrange the letters that way!


I struggled with today's too...at least I wasn't the only one


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> That's tricky, not helped by American spelling


I think I'll forget then, I have enough with spelling as it is.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> I found today's particularly difficult. My brain didn't want to arrange the letters that way!


Me too, got it on the last attempt when all of a sudden it became obvious. Took me a while tho!


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Got yesterday's in 3, today's in 4  Does anyone feel pleased when they come up with an amazing word, even if it's not 'the' word? My 3rd word today was genius!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Urgh! @O2.0 the _ight word was AWFUL! This morning was pesky too...

I've rather enjoyed the uproar of American spellings for words - perhaps we will get more of them now? I absolutely LOATHE it when there is a double letter (for example "never") as my brain doesn't like it! It doesn't work that way.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh! @O2.0 the _ight word was AWFUL! This morning was pesky too...
> 
> I've rather enjoyed the uproar of American spellings for words - perhaps we will get more of them now? I absolutely LOATHE it when there is a double letter (for example "never") as my brain doesn't like it! It doesn't work that way.


Double letters are awful I agree


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Just so you all know I'm stealing all your first word ideas


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> Just so you all know I'm stealing all your first word ideas


Have you shared yours???


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Have you shared yours???


aisle 
audio
ready
and sometimes I just throw a word out


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Third go today.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Kaily said:


> Third go today.


Same here!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Kaily said:


> Third go today.


Me too!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I've only just started playing - 3 days so far, 4th go each time.


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Fourth go this morning. My starter word is WATER or DREAM. 

Does anyone do the Worldle one? I find that one really tough!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Got it in 4 today 
My start word is always HASTE


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> Got it in 4 today
> My start word is always HASTE


My latest starter word is AUDIO


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I got a 3 today.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I started quordle yesterday. Oh dear. It is so hard to keep track when the whole screen is not visible. Does anybody know how to see the lower two words as they develop. I just have to use the coloured squares on the keyboard which makes it more difficult. I only managed two yesterday but finished today's.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh dear it was a four today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> I started quordle yesterday. Oh dear. It is so hard to keep track when the whole screen is not visible. Does anybody know how to see the lower two words as they develop. I just have to use the coloured squares on the keyboard which makes it more difficult. I only managed two yesterday but finished today's.


I use an iPad for this and I have it in portrait mode which allows me to see all four words.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I started quordle yesterday


Downloaded 
Unloaded 
Can't get brain to process the same letters going into four puzzles, 
one of which ends up right,
but 
you've wasted so many lines on other three, there's no hope in getting any right


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve managed to get three of the words twice now, but I agree it’s a real tricky one and I may not continue with it out of sheer frustration


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> Downloaded
> Unloaded
> Can't get brain to process the same letters going into four puzzles,
> one of which ends up right,
> ...


I started doing it about 15 minutes ago but at the moment haven't a clue what I'm doing


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I use an iPad for this and I have it in portrait mode which allows me to see all four words.


Unfortunately I only have a laptop.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Fourth go today, more by luck than judgement.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

4 today. Not a widely used word (or at least, not in my vocabulary).


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't get it today!!! The only time I have failed .... I can't believe how gutted I am :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Fifth go for me, it’s those double letters I usually have difficulty with. For some reason I think all the letters must be unique


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Fifth go for me, it's those double letters I usually have difficulty with. For some reason I think all the letters must be unique


I didn't have any double letters - are you on the original site as opposed to the NY Times one?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Really thought I had it on the 3rd one today... nope, first and last letters were wrong, so 4 again. Number 3 was a much better word though, imo!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I didn't have any double letters - are you on the original site as opposed to the NY Times one?


The original site. Hadn't realised the NYT was able to be accessed


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I didn't mean to but I accidentally pressed the back key one day, and when I got back to it, the NYT came up automatically.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I didn't mean to but I accidentally pressed the back key one day, and when I got back to it, the NYT came up automatically.


Would be interested to know which one everyone else is using


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just done the NYT one and it was 5 goes for that. Not an often used word these days, but it is one I’ve used in the past


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Just done the NYT one and it was 5 goes for that. Not an often used word these days, but it is one I've used in the past


I'm confused ... are there two Wordles now then? I used the link that i usually do but then have since seen that it took me to the NYT web site


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> I'm confused ... are there two Wordles now then? I used the link that i usually do but then have since seen that it took me to the NYT web site


I think it's just a glitch with the transition from the old site to the NY Times site. My browser updated to NY Times automatically but some people's didn't and they are still running on the old site and are a day behind the NY Times


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I think it's just a glitch with the transition from the old site to the NY Times site. My browser updated to NY Times automatically but some people's didn't and they are still running on the old site and are a day behind the NY Times


The NY Times removed words from the solutions list that could be considered offensive, but also words that they deemed would affect 'accessibility' (including the British spelling 'fibre' because clearly that would make it 'inaccessible' to its audience!  ). One of the removed words came up on the old site a day or two ago, while the NYT site skipped it, meaning that it's now a day ahead.
(I found this info on Google - personally I can't access the old site as I only started playing after the NYT takeover.)


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

NaomiM said:


> Really thought I had it on the 3rd one today... nope, first and last letters were wrong, so 4 again. Number 3 was a much better word though, imo!


I got it in 4. I had all but the first letter in 2 and knew the first letter could be only one of two letters.

Sadly chose the wrong one on the 3rd go:Bawling


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Got it in 4 today and only because I had just been talking about that word with OH! I honestly thought it wasn't going to be right, but the guess would eliminate some letters and give me a better idea!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

NaomiM said:


> The NY Times removed words from the solutions list that could be considered offensive, but also words that they deemed would affect 'accessibility' (including the British spelling 'fibre' because clearly that would make it 'inaccessible' to its audience!  ). One of the removed words came up on the old site a day or two ago, while the NYT site skipped it, meaning that it's now a day ahead.
> (I found this info on Google - personally I can't access the old site as I only started playing after the NYT takeover.)


I was playing it before the NYT took over and have kept the tab up on the iPad, I assume this is why I still have access to the old site. With it becoming American I guess there is going to be a number of words that are spelt differently now although I do believe the inventor was an American.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so stuck on today's. I might give up.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so stuck on today's. I might give up.


Do you want a hint?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nah, I'll sit and stare at it some more in bed later...thanks though


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

To be fair @Mrs Funkin , it isn't a word used in everyday conversation. At least, not my conversations.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> To be fair @Mrs Funkin , it isn't a word used in everyday conversation. At least, not my conversations.


LOL depends on what you're talking about! Now I'm wondering if that word has a different meaning in the UK... Hmm...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah, I'll sit and stare at it some more in bed later...thanks though


I am sure HD will know what it is. Am I right in thinking he is into DIY? (If you want to tell me off for the hint, email me!)


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Not wordle, but I'm having a blast playing this 
https://online.seterra.com/en/vgp/3104

If you scroll to the bottom there's all sorts of quizzes, regions, and maps. 
You can do the US 50 states - that's hard even for me! Those darned "I" states get me every time! 
https://online.seterra.com/en/vgp/3003


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> I am sure HD will know what it is. Am I right in thinking he is into DIY? (If you want to tell me off for the hint, email me!)


Boats


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Siskin said:


> Boats


This hint would not have helped me at all LOL 
But the DIY hint would have.

We need to have a hints warning!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Apologies. I won't do it to anybody else.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe it's fine @QOTN  I'm none the wiser...more staring later!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Apologies. I won't do it to anybody else.


Same here


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I've only done 2 days. I have a problem seeing the red/green highlighted letters on my tablet as the screen is black so I lost a couple of goes putting the right letters in the wrong places. Afraid I resorted to a puzzle cheat site!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I was trying to use the spoiler but no idea how to get it to work!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pfffft. Husband had to help.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pfffft. Husband had to help.


I didn't even get it at all ... the shame!! :Arghh


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oooh a Wordless thread… yep I am addicted. Been playing for a while. I quite liked todays word got it in 3

my starter word is either earth or meows

also liking nerdle and quordle!


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I tried for the first time today. My phone died as I forgot to charge it. I shall try again tomorrow


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone else stay up till midnight and do it as soon as it changes, or am I just sad? 
A bit gutted about today's - I had 4 letters right on turn 2, but took me 3 goes to get the final letter! :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Me too @NaomiM ! Just done it.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

NaomiM said:


> Anyone else stay up till midnight and do it as soon as it changes, or am I just sad?
> A bit gutted about today's - I had 4 letters right on turn 2, but took me 3 goes to get the final letter! :Arghh


Hahahaha! I have trouble staying up till 10pm so no way


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Me too @Cleo38 its a morning thing for me…well, mostly. Yesterday was an all blooming day thing! One day I couldn't get it and it was bugging me. We walked to the post office and went past a scaffolded house with the company board on it - the name was Abbey Scaffolding…and I exclaimed, "that's it, that's the wordle today"….pesky double B! Not that I'm bitter about it and can still remember…


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Boats


Particularly wooden ones.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sixth go today. Thought I had it on third but no.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Whew! Redeemed myself today & got it on the third attempt


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

5 goes for me although I had it on the fourth go apart from one letter


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I am more impressed at the symmetry than getting it in 3


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I think how many attempts it takes is a matter of luck to a certain extent. That is what I am telling myself after taking five tries the last two days although I would definitely get depressed if I failed completely.

I am managing to do the quordle now I am changing the appearance on my settings every time I try. How long I will accept the tedium of that I don't know. I have a very low boredom threshold.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

QOTN said:


> I think how many attempts it takes is a matter of luck to a certain extent. That is what I am telling myself after taking five tries the last two days although I would definitely get depressed if I failed completely.
> 
> I am managing to do the quordle now I am changing the appearance on my settings every time I try. How long I will accept the tedium of that I don't know. I have a very low boredom threshold.


5 tries for me too today and no pretty symmetry like @Dimwit either!
Wordle 243 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬜

Oh darn the colors don't show up! Well, it wasn't pretty LOL


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

QOTN said:


> I think how many attempts it takes is a matter of luck to a certain extent. That is what I am telling myself after taking five tries the last two days although I would definitely get depressed if I failed completely.
> 
> I am managing to do the quordle now I am changing the appearance on my settings every time I try. How long I will accept the tedium of that I don't know. I have a very low boredom threshold.


My first Wordle was definitely luck. My starting word was ROAST & I got RO- - T right so the word I instantly thought of was ROBOT which was correct


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

QOTN said:


> I think how many attempts it takes is a matter of luck to a certain extent. That is what I am telling myself after taking five tries the last two days although I would definitely get depressed if I failed completely.


A lot of it is luck and depends how close your starting word is to the answer. I know a lot of people use starting words with lots of vowels but I find it more useful to rule out consonants because this very quickly narrows down your list of possible answers.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Dimwit said:


> A lot of it is luck and depends how close your starting word is to the answer. I know a lot of people use starting words with lots of vowels but I find it more useful to rule out consonants because this very quickly narrows down your list of possible answers.


I always seem to end up with one letter missing and the rest of the word is a combination where you could make multiple words. Like today, I was missing the 4th letter. There's a lot of letters that can go there!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I always seem to end up with one letter missing and the rest of the word is a combination where you could make multiple words. Like today, I was missing the 4th letter. There's a lot of letters that can go there!


Same here. Both yesterday and today on the second go I had all the letters in the right place bar one. Then made the wrong choice of letter for the 3rd try, so ended up getting it right on try number 4. Should really get it into my head not to settle for the obvious:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> I always seem to end up with one letter missing and the rest of the word is a combination where you could make multiple words. Like today, I was missing the 4th letter. There's a lot of letters that can go there!


Same for me today...most pesky!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Had 4 out of the 5 letters with my starting word today 
Working out what went where was pretty straight forward 
Then picked the wrong letter, for the missing one, on go 2
Got it on go 3 though


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Took me all 6 turns today - got the 2nd and 5th, but just couldn't work out what would work between them! I picked really obscure words for turns 3, 4 and 5 out of desperation!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

5 today


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

All 6 today, brain just wouldn't recognise it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

4 for me


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

5 today, couldn't see it at all then all of a sudden ...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am back to 4 today but still not as quick as I was at the beginning. At least I have done the quordle again today.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Got it in 4 today and got quordle as well (by the skin of my teeth)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Quordle just fizzes my brain, not for me. Still like Absurdle though.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I’m really struggling. I have the first letter and the last two yet I cannot see a word that will fit.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> I'm really struggling. I have the first letter and the last two yet I cannot see a word that will fit.


It drove me bonkers, took me 5 tries. I had the 2nd and last letter by the second guess and wasn't making any progress from there. 
It's a totally normal word too, I felt dumb when I finally figured it out.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

And finally ...

Wordle 244 4/6

⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had the last 3 letters, there's a few words that could fit so I had to guess! I reckon sometimes it'll be worth putting a random word, without any known correct letters, just to rule other letters out? I haven't got the knack yet.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Made it in 4


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

I've just read in the press that developers have created a new version of wordle. Using a rare dialect from Shetland. It says that they used 2500 players from every continent except Antarctica for 60 hours following its launch this week. The press are saying they have called it Wirdle. They are hoping to bring the 'Shaetlan' language into the 21 century. With a bit of luck we might get a 'Doric' version. Has anyone else seen this version.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Jim40 said:


> I've just read in the press that developers have created a new version of wordle. Using a rare dialect from Shetland. It says that they used 2500 players from every continent except Antarctica for 60 hours following its launch this week. The press are saying they have called it Wirdle. They are hoping to bring the 'Shaetlan' language into the 21 century. With a bit of luck we might get a 'Doric' version. Has anyone else seen this version.


It's not April the 1st is it?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Failed today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was doing really well…so happy with my third word…and then, pah! Nearly missed it. 


Wordle 245 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜
⬜
⬜


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(I wonder why the wordle pics get shown as onky incorrect letters showing on here?)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I only needed one letter on go 4 but there were too many options that fitted in .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had all the letters bar one on the third go, but it took me another two goes before I found the right one


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

There were a few options for that missing letter. 4 for me

Wordle 245 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬜


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh I was worried there for a minute! 
Usually when I get the starting letter I just start looking at the keyboard for whatever is not greyed out for the second letter and figure it out from there. 
I also think there's a big luck of the draw with whichever letters you guess because certain letter orders are way harder to guess than others. Like yesterday! And double letters of course always get me!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

As always chose the wrong letter for try number 4.

Some people never learn!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had such a great word on my third, then it took me the other three goes to get it! Gggrrrrrr.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Got it in three today - woo!


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

4 for me today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought I was all clever….and my third attempt was bound to be the word and then it wasn’t  I got it in four though.

I think it’s definitely got tougher since the takeover.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I got it in 4 too. Agree it has got harder, more unusual words


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

5 today, a difficult one!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I got lucky with a three today.

Wordle 246 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Really thought I had it on 3 but when that was wrong I knew what it was ...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Found today hard, didn't know the word and was just having random guesses. Got it in 4 by pure luck!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Got it in 4 today.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Got it in 3 today but only because I had ruled out a lot of useful consonants. got quordle in 8 goes as well


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Got today's in 3!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah, finally a two again!


Wordle 247 2/6

⬜⬜


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah, finally a two again!
> 
> Wordle 247 2/6
> 
> ⬜⬜


Well done! I have not as yet had a 2. Aside from that I am hoping one day to get a 1.

4 today.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Late to the game here, what is the web address I'd like to give it a go. I enjoy scrabble and boggle so I may find it fun.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Here you go Beth 
https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Kaily said:


> Here you go Beth
> https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html


Thanks, got it on my fourth word, it gets the brain ticking doesn't it.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Beth78 said:


> Thanks, got it on my fourth word, it gets the brain ticking doesn't it.


Ticking or aching I'm not sure which :Inpain.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I got a 2!

Wordle 247 2/6

⬜⬜⬜


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Three today


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah, finally a two again!
> 
> Wordle 247 2/6
> 
> ⬜⬜





JoanneF said:


> I got a 2!
> 
> Wordle 247 2/6
> 
> ⬜⬜⬜


Well done! I've not had a 2 yet but happy with my 3 today  I've also been having a go at Quordle - only got 3 of them on today's puzzle but then also did a few practice ones and think I've figured out the knack, so hoping for a full house tomorrow!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

NaomiM said:


> Well done! I've not had a 2 yet but happy with my 3 today  I've also been having a go at Quordle - only got 3 of them on today's puzzle but then also did a few practice ones and think I've figured out the knack, so hoping for a full house tomorrow!


Wonder if there's a Swordle just for naughty words.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I looked at quordle. Very briefly. I'll have to be pretty bored (and brave) to do that I think!


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

Beth78 said:


> Wonder if there's a Swordle just for naughty words.


I've not found swordle but I did find Lewdle - pure rude words. They are so obscure I find it really difficult.

And if anyone is a LOTR fan like me, there is Lordle


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Beth78 said:


> Wonder if there's a Swordle just for naughty words.


I wish there was, I'd be expert level at that!!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Daily Quordle #29
4️⃣6️⃣
8️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com

4 on Wordle. I don't actually find Quordle much trickier. I use two starter words with totally different letters, and that usually gives me enough to solve one, which in turn helps with the next and so on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Crikey! Second day on the trot to get it in two and less than a minute.

Guess that guarantees me at least a week of it taking all day and six guesses


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 today.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I was out most of the day and forgot to do it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 again


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

3 today

Wordle 248 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

2 today for Wordle and 3/4 for quordle


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I got it in 3 but literally like you @Mrs Funkin it took less than 2 minutes!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Sweardle is here...
https://sweardle.com/?fbclid=IwAR1YJgnahO2N4ra3YAMFJitoKHwykMC2lShnGV4nWE0-XILgnu4f2mh-0SQ


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I managed the Quordle today and smugly told my friend. A bit later she called, really stuck on one of the words but I was driving and couldn’t remember the details so wasn’t much help. Anyway, she got it and sent me a screenshot. Totally different from the one I had.

She worked out fairly quickly that my tablet date was set wrongly (that’s a whole other story) and I actually have done tomorrow’s one. So if anyone wants to really show off to their friends, I have a cheater’s screenshot available at a very reasonable price


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gutted ... was sure I'd got it on my third attempt but was the fourth :Arghh


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Erm. Must not attempt this when sleepy. Got it on last go. Tut.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh a three now, again really fast. 

Most odd. It seems the key is to do it when I first wake up and don’t think too hard about it!

Wordle 249 3/6

⬜⬜⬜
⬜


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(I do wish the little wordle pics would post in here properly)


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I got 3 too. How do you see your speed?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I just know it’s fast “type type type…oooh, done!”


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just know it's fast "type type type…oooh, done!"


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

That fully made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Got it in 3 as well


Wordle 249 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I got a 4

Wordle 249 4/6

⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜
⬜


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I failed.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

3 for me but my starter word was very well chosen otherwise I would have been screwed


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> 3 for me but my starter word was very well chosen otherwise I would have been screwed


Funny enough my starter word only had one letter and not in the right place, it was my next word that got three more letters in the correct place and also the other letter was then also in the right place, nearly got it in two. I guess having so many common letters out in the first go at least narrowed down the choice.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Phew! Almost lost my streak today!
The starter word definitely matters. I did not choose wisely!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Phew! Almost lost my streak today!
> The starter word definitely matters. I did not choose wisely!


I am still sore about the day i couldn't get it :Arghh


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 again today 
This seems like an ongoing theme for me


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Got it in 5 today mainly because my starter word was useless


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hope this isn't a spoiler for anyone, but I only got 3/4 in Quordle today, and the one I missed was also today's Wordle! Still took me 5 turns though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pah! That was horrible this morning. My brain could see nothing that fit anywhere. Cue much staring…


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Today's one was ..... AAARGH!!! An easy word but I found it so difficult


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

3 for me too. I am actually pleased with that after my poor show the last few days.

I put it down to having breakfast first.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Got mine on the 6th go today . It was a doosey. Better luck tomorrow.

If you don't get it does it tell you what it was ?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Beth78 said:


> Got mine on the 6th go today . It was a doosey. Better luck tomorrow.
> 
> If you don't get it does it tell you what it was ?


Yes it does.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Kaily said:


> Yes it does.


That's good, hopefully I will learn a new word or two.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Got todays in 2, AND....


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dimwit said:


> Got todays in 2, AND....
> 
> View attachment 484819


Wow well done !


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I had 4 today - from word 2, there were a few possibilities 

Wordle 250 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜
⬜⬜


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Can you guess how many today? 
If you said 4 *sigh* 
You were right


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

And Quordle - I’m getting the hang of it now.


Daily Quordle #31
7️⃣4️⃣
5️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I definitely should have had breakfast before doing today’s game as I utterly failed for the first time to get the word. Looking back I really made some silly errors


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

How did some of you manage 2 or 3 today?  Five for me... really was not expecting that word! I got the Quordle though with one guess to spare


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Took me 4 tries. It's not as common a word in US English, I wouldn't have thought of it if it weren't for this forum


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I don’t normally get to do wordle as hubby gets stuck and asks me for help most days so I can’t count those :Hilarious

has anyone tried goble? Like wordle but for geography nerds. You have to find the mystery country by guessing countries, the countries will go darker shades of red the closer you are. It quite hard! Takes me a fair few guesses usually!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I also quite like absurdle. Bit different!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I should have got it in 3 but I discounted it as being too english. Sigh. Got it in 6.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> I also quite like absurdle. Bit different!


I like absurdle although it is very easy to press the give up button! My best score so far is 6.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Kaily said:


> I like absurdle although it is very easy to press the give up button! My best score so far is 6.


Yes I've done a 6 too! Only the once though


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Got it on the third attempt today ... was chuffed!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Four goes here


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Bet you can't guess what I got today

Think my brian has reached its peak


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Bet you can't guess what I got today
> 
> Think my brian has reached its peak


Did you get it in 2 ?

3rd row for me, not bad. The second row I got all but 1 letter right.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm reposting this as it seems to have been lost in the outage and it made me chuckle


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

3 for me today too


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I had a 4 today. And I did the Quordle successfully too.


Daily Quordle #35
3️⃣9️⃣
6️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Beth78 said:


> Did you get it in 2 ?
> 
> 3rd row for me, not bad. The second row I got all but 1 letter right.


No 4 yet again


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

5 yesterday, 4 today.

I keep using unhelpful starter words in my quest to get it in 1!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wordle and Nerdle both in 3 

First go at Quordle..........got three, last guess wrong!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I have been staring at wordle for ages, on my fifth line only need 2 letters and I'm stumped!

Edit ~ Finally got it on 5


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

3 today, I did have to really wrack my brain on this one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

4th attempt for me


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

4th for me as well. Quite a difficult one I thought


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Got Wordle in 5, it was a tough one. And 3 of the 4 in Quordle.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Got Wordle in 5 today. Also got 4/4 on Quordle and 8/8 on Octordle


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 again
Blooming miracle, as at end of 3rd I only had two letters, in the right places 
But 
With such a random word 
I'm happy with 4


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Took me 5 and I object as I thought that's what it could be but then thought, no, that's not technically English. 
Speaking of, there's a wordle for other languages if anyone is interested


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

4 for me today.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I was talking to my friend and she asked did I do it today and I said yes. She said the word and I hadn't done it all! Oops! 

So I got it in 1 and the computer said I'm a genius. Nice! My real best is 3.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Urgh! That was AWFUL today! Three for me. Stared and stared at it…

I think I might give up on it soon…


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Just when I think I am coming to terms with quordle, I discover octordle from this thread. I managed seven on my first attempt but I am not sure if I am glad or dismayed to have another puzzle on my list.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Three again…I have had a few threes lately.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

5


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

A nice tasty 3 for me, found it easier than yesterday's.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

5, could do better


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Argh............my brain can get the words ok but can't seem to register when a letter is yellow rather than green 

In consequence, missed Quordle by one yesterday and got Wordle in 6 after three lines of putting letters in same yellow order


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

4 today, even tho I only got 1 letter in my initial attempt it seemed easier.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 yet again 
That's despite getting three, in the right order, using my starting word 
My brian wouldn't compute what one of the letters could be


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Got it in 2 today.
Also got 4/4 for Quordle but only 7/8 for Octordle


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Today's word was so easy but it still took me 4 tries. I blame my starter word :Shifty


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 today. It really annoys me yet back I go everyday.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Balls!!! Another on I thought I had gotten on the 3rd attempt but hadn't!!! ot it on the 4th but it's not the same :Arghh


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Got it in 3. Looks like my new starter word is working (she says with the confidence of one who has used it twice)


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Just seen this thread. I love wordle, and enjoy that everyone gets the same word and it's only once a day. 
I've played for 35 days, (although I missed one day in the middle). 
I always start with LOUIE as it has four vowels in it. 

I got it in three today, but I was at it AGES, and it was literally the only word I could think of (by a process of elimination) that would fit.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Got it in 4
My first two words only yielded one letter, but at least it was in the right place which narrowed it down a bit


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Jackie C said:


> I always start with LOUIE as it has four vowels in it.


Most people I know start with a vowel-heavy word, but I prefer to rule out consonants because I find that is much more useful in narrowing down the possible words


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Dimwit said:


> Most people I know start with a vowel-heavy word, but I prefer to rule out consonants because I find that is much more useful in narrowing down the possible words


I suppose whatever works for you. I'm thinking of removing one vowel and finding another word with a common consonant, like T or R. So I'd have three vowel and two consonants.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 again :Yawn


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Miserable 6 today. I had the middle 3 right on line 2 but there were too many options after that.

Wordle 257 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜
⬜⬜
⬜⬜
⬜


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I had the last 4 letters in 3, but took me one more guess to get it, I was lucky, didn't realize how many words end in that!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nerdle is annoying me. I've put in figures and it's telling me I'm wrong, but I believe it to be right!!

What do you think the answer to this is?
37-1 / 6=

It must be the way the computer reads it


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

rona said:


> Nerdle is annoying me. I've put in figures and it's telling me I'm wrong, but I believe it to be right!!
> 
> What do you think the answer to this is?
> 37-1 / 6=
> ...


Well I was taught BEDMAS at school for order of operations, so would do the division first. But 1 divided by 6 is 0.166r, and 37-1.66 = 35.34.

It makes more sense (for something like this) to go 37-1=36, 36/6=6.

What does the computer say?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It just said I was wrong.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@rona, is that today's?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> @rona, is that today's?


Yes.I did change it and got it in 4 but I still maintain that 37-1 is 36 and then divided by 6 is 6, but they say otherwise 

My computer says it's 36.8333333333


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Original answer - edited because of time lag, my answer makes no sense now. You may say that’s usually the case …


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 again today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pffft. Five yesterday. Urgh.

However, three today. That was my 70th day, might give up soon.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Three today but I only managed 2 on quordle.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

3 today and 4/4 for quordle and 8/8 for octordle


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Three for me today largely helped by my starter word


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Another 3 here


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

5 today
Well at least it's s change from 4


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Took me four, but it was a lucky guess as I only got yellows for the first three and two of them from my first word!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm on my 3rd guess and totally stumped. 
I have the middle 3 letters and can't figure out what else goes with the second letter!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I'm on my 3rd guess and totally stumped.
> I have the middle 3 letters and can't figure out what else goes with the second letter!


I can't get it either, I have the last three letters but can't think of a word that doesn't have any of the omitted letters.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The first one I tried with a repeated letter, it took me hours to get it but now I think of the possibility as soon as I am stumped. That still did not prevent me nearly missing my last octordle today because one word had three repeated letters. I only got it on the last chance.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

QOTN said:


> The first one I tried with a repeated letter, it took me hours to get it but now I think of the possibility as soon as I am stumped. That still did not prevent me nearly missing my last octordle today because one word had three repeated letters. I only got it on the last chance.


Aha you've just helped me get it! Thank you lol
Now it seems obvious but I just couldn't think.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I finally got it when I remembered my usual nemesis to repeat letters!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Aha you've just helped me get it! Thank you lol
> Now it seems obvious but I just couldn't think.


Sometimes a little hint works as long as you don't think it is cheating.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

That one (yesterday's for me) took so much brain power! Got today's in 3 though


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

2! 2! Me! Wheeeeee!

I might never do it again as I can't imagine getting it in 2 ever again. Wheeeeee!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Jaf said:


> 2! 2! Me! Wheeeeee!
> 
> I might never do it again as I can't imagine getting it in 2 ever again. Wheeeeee!


Well done! Took me all 6 today! I had three greens on turn 2 but just too many possibilities for the last two letters! (Broke a nice run of 3s too... grumble mutter whinge...)
Got the Quordle though, after only getting 3 yesterday


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 again, would of been 3 if I had engaged my brain better.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I had a 4 today

Wordle 259 4/6

⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜
⬜


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

4 for me too.

This game is expanding my 5 letter word knowledge


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

3 for me today, actually quite easy because it related to something I was just doing!!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> 3 for me today, actually quite easy because it related to something I was just doing!!!


I had to go and look at today's word, now I'm wondering what you are doing


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I had to go and look at today's word, now I'm wondering what you are doing


Hahahaha! Without spoiling it too much, it involved the dogs & their breakfast ....


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha! Without spoiling it too much, it involved the dogs & their breakfast ....


Think I might know. You will have to tell me tomorrow


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I lost my streak!!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
Do you know how many words can make up that combination?! 
White font below, do not highlight unless you want to see major hints!!

I got to 4 letters, then guessed bribe and bride :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no @O2.0 - I hate the ones where it can be so many combos...I remember one that was SKILL but I did swill and still and nearly bombed out.

I was five today. Oooopph.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I was bored so checked out Octordle - using @O2.0 's tip, text is in white so as not to give it away

Octordle
8️⃣4️⃣ EMCEE - IMPEL
7️⃣ ASCOT - ABIDE
3️⃣9️⃣ STOOL - SIREN
6️⃣ VENUE - GHOST
octordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yet again 4.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

5 for me today! I got the 2nd and 3rd quickly, but then there were so many variations!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Jackie C said:


> 5 for me today! I got the 2nd and 3rd quickly, but then there were so many variations!


It took me six goes as I had the same as you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Three for me today, solved it quickly too. Must have been powered by the cocktails I drank last night


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Five for me. I messed up - got a letter in turn 2 that I then totally overlooked on turns 3 and 4!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 again.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

4 for me yesterday. On 2 had a choice of two words and as usual chose the wrong one:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And it’s a 4 again, could have got it in three if I had chosen the right first letter


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> And it's a 4 again, could have got it in three if I had chosen the right first letter


I had a good starting word & honesty thought I'd got it on the second attempt .... but I too chose the wrong initial letter so 3 for me


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have stopped worrying about how many tries I take as long as I haven't wasted any.

Just a hint to UK quordlers. Another US word today. In desperation I tried it because I could not think of any other possibilities.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

3 for me today. I picked a fairly obscure word for my 2nd guess and got all excited when the first 4 letters were correct - just spoiled by the 5th one!

@QOTN I didn't have any US spellings in my Quordle today - is it possible we're getting different words?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> 3 for me today. I picked a fairly obscure word for my 2nd guess and got all excited when the first 4 letters were correct - just spoiled by the 5th one!
> @QOTN I didn't have any US spellings in my Quordle today - is it possible we're getting different words?


I don't know. I just take advantage of the fact that you are told if your try is not a word. I looked up the 'word' I chose after it was accepted and it said it was a US word.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

QOTN said:


> I don't know. I just take advantage of the fact that you are told if your try is not a word. I looked up the 'word' I chose after it was accepted and it said it was a US word.


Ah OK, I think I know what word that is  I work as a proofreader for both UK and US clients, so I'm familiar with words from both sides of the pond and don't always twig when they're less common in a particular region!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

The Shame:Bawling:Bawling
6 today:Meh


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I got 4 today, and the 4 Quordle words.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Three for me…only just did it though, too tired this morning.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I got mine in 2 goes today. Its best to do it 1st in our house in case someone spoils it having got it already.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Back to 4 again


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Beth78 said:


> I got mine in 2 goes today. Its best to do it 1st in our house in case someone spoils it having got it already.


Well done!

I got 3 today which I am chuffed with.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m wondering how long we will have access to Wordle. The NYT has made them close the archive, maybe the next step will be to have access via subscription only


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

4 for me this morning.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I'm wondering how long we will have access to Wordle. The NYT has made them close the archive, maybe the next step will be to have access via subscription only


I suspect they will introduce a 30 second advert or similar


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gutted ... rubbish initial word then thought I'd finally got it on my 4th attempt ... I hadn't as I'd got the first letter wrong so got it on the 5th


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I suspect they will introduce a 30 second advert or similar


I suspect you could be right, there was the advert consent thing to tick this morning.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Gutted ... rubbish initial word then thought I'd finally got it on my 4th attempt ... I hadn't as I'd got the first letter wrong so got it on the 5th


Similar for me although I did manage to get it on the 4th try after a lot of dithering over which first letter


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Three again this morning for me...

I use the same starter word every day. Mostly 'cos I can be bothered to think of another.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

From no letters in the first word I got it in 3. Only took a couple of minutes.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

5 today. My letters seemed to have loads of options.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Four for me today…couldn’t see for looking so turned it off! Then when I went back it popped out at me.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Four for me today…couldn't see for looking so turned it off! Then when I went back it popped out at me.


 Same for me .... I just couldn't see it at all ... then all of a sudden


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Do any of you do Nerdle?

I have always got them in 4 apart from one in 3. 
Can you actually fail at it?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 today. Definitely getting it much quicker than when I started. My brain must be benefiting from the exercise.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Another three for me today. I’ve nearly got as many in three as I have in five, now. I’ve had a lot of threes recently.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Five for me today .... the shame!!! :Banghead


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I got a 2 today, I was pleased with that.


rona said:


> Do any of you do Nerdle?
> 
> I have always got them in 4 apart from one in 3.
> Can you actually fail at it?


My friend does Nerdle. I think I must be number blind, I can't see it at all. And you can fail Wordle.

What about Worldle, where you guess the country?

https://worldle.teuteuf.fr/

#Worldle #48 2/6 (100%)
⬜⬜↖
https://worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> I got a 2 today, I was pleased with that.
> 
> My friend does Nerdle. I think I must be number blind, I can't see it at all. And you can fail Wordle.
> 
> ...


Haven't failed Wordle since my first 3 attempts :Shamefullyembarrased

Have failed at Quordle a couple of times though

Worldle wouldn't be any good for me, my geography is awful and I know nothing much about other countries.
Never having the urge to travel abroad sort of subdues the interest in other places


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> What about Worldle, where you guess the country?


Ok, tried that one by putting in England............never going near that again.

Try it!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Got it in three today, yay


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Still up worrying about the small boy so waited for the new wordle. Pesky four.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

6 today.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Took me all 6 today - snatched victory from the jaws of defeat and my streak remains unbroken


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

5 for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Deffo one of those “too many options for my brain” days!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

4 here for Wordle, but I missed one on the Quordle - I wasted way too many turns trying to get the top left, which is quite an obscure word and one my brain just didn't want to see!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Almost didn't get it! I had all but the first letter and finally got it in 6 
I *really* don't like those that have such common letter combinations. I actually googled how many english words end in those 4 letters - the scrabble dictionary says there are at least 9 unch


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

There were a lot of possible first letters! I got 5 today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Didn’t get it, same as everyone else, got 4 letters just didn’t get the right 5th one.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@rona did you get the Nerdle today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Four this morning. I used some super words this morning


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 for me too.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Three this morning, and took less than a minute. Think I just got v lucky.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Three for me, and I did OK with quordle too.

Wordle 266 3/6

⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜
Daily Quordle #47
8️⃣6️⃣
4️⃣3️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛

⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The usual for me (4)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

…and another four for me. Pesky. I was so sure my third word was it.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Failed today.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Another 4 for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Boooo Kaily  never mind, I've come close to losing the streak a few times, as you can see from my distribution!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

AAAAARGH!!!! Really thought I had it on the 3rd attempt, but no. 

Letters 2, 4 &5 were correct so thought I'd definitely get it on the 4th .... but no!!! 

Then it must be my 5th guess ... but no.

Guessed the right word in the end tho, so frustrating


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

6 attempts today 
Though in my defence I had demon puppy trying to eat my arm so was a bit distracted…


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Four once again


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Four here today too. 

This might be the longest running thread I have ever started :Woot


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Just a warning to UK wordlers. Another US spelling in Octordle today.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Haven't done Wordle yet but got the right country in 1 in Worldle today!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Three for me this morning and speedy too.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Four again


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Got Worldle in 2 and Wordle in 4.today.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I got wordle in 3 but only three of the four in quordle.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Still playing wordle, I tend to take 4 or 5 goes each time, but I've managed a few were I've got it in 3.
Got todays word in 5.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A bit late to be joining in on this but I've been playing for about week now. So far nothing more than 4 and a couple of 3s.
That's jinxed it - I won't get it at all tomorrow :Hilarious


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Got it in 3 today but it took a lot of brainpower!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Another speedy three for me this morning…


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

6 today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

5 today


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

5 but I made a silly mistake in my third try  - shouldn't do it when I'm not properly awake :Hilarious


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

4 today, and only 3 of the 4 on quordle - too many possible options


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Got it in 3 today!

First guess wasn't great but my second guess (which was a complete fluke!) gave me letters 3, 4 & 5 in the right places so got it on the next go.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Got Worldle in 2 and Wordle in 4.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 today, quickly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Four here as well, also quickly…but another of the kind I don’t like…!


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Got it in two today (usually 4 or 5, so feeling chuffed)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

3 attempts again today but a lucky guess really


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

4 today and the Quordle.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Didn’t get it, too many options for the letters I had


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Failed. I had 4 letters by second go but guessed wrong 4 times!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Jaf said:


> Failed. I had 4 letters by second go but guessed wrong 4 times!


I was the same


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

...and THAT my friends is why I hate words like this.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I failed yesterday's, had the last 4 letters and guessed wrong for the 5th. 
I almost failed again today, same thing I end up with 4 letters and there are like 10 different options. I got lucky. I might have to quit if I lose 3 times in one week!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

First time I have failed, but had so many options!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought of you today @O2.0 when it was one of "those" kinds of words. Urgh.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

6 today, took me too long. Only got it when I kinda gave up and just put anything in then suddenly it became clear.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

5 for me


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm at my second guess, have 2 letters and I can't come up with anything!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> I'm at my second guess, have 2 letters and I can't come up with anything!


That's how it was for me. I tried to walk away but it was annoying my head until I got it.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I eventually got it in 6. Too many options.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Blooming heck, my brain couldn’t see that this morning…four here.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A mediocre 5.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

4 today. I got my 1st 6 yesterday, felt like a right dunce.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

5 today. I had 6 yesterday too @Beth78 I was really disappointed in myself but never mind.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

After a couple of 5s, Wednesday and Thursday, I got today's in 3


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

3 today - though it took me a while


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

2 today
Helped by the fact that my first word had 4 of the 5 letters 
3 of which were in the right place:Smuggrin


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Four, should have got it in two but chose what I thought would be the more likely word


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

3 yesterday, 4 today. Should have been 3 but I wasted a turn putting the yellow letter in the same place as the previous word - duh!
Failed the Quordle today too


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Drove me mad this morning - 4.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

6 this morning, I like it how it says "phew" when you finally get it.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Worldle in 2 yesterday and Wordle in 4.

I don't look at either of them until about 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Back to normal 
4 this morning


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Back to normal
> 4 this morning


Same here


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Got Worldle in 1 and Wordle in 4.

Am I the only one who does Worldle?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just did today’s…blooming pesky so and so. 

Ggrrrrr, another four.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice run of 3s since Friday


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Again 4
There are times I hate this puzzle 
But I am an addict


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Four for me too, boring. One of these days my starter word will come up which will probably be the day I decide to use another one:Hilarious


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

6 for me today  Got 3 letters quickly enough but my brain just couldn't see it, so wasted a couple of turns on some obscure words.
A good run on the Quordle, though - got all 4 words within 6 goes  (Even the borderline naughty one!):Angelic


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I got Wordle in 3 today, well chuffed with myself.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

5 for me.

Did ok with the Quordle though. And after a glass of red.

Daily Quordle #55






























quordle.com


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Two 3s in a row for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Three for me this morning in about 20 seconds…


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Whopper, did it in three!

Took ages for some reason, brain not working yet, just on auto pilot


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Whoop! Whoop!

Did it in 2!!!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I had 3


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Whopper, did it in three!
> 
> Took ages for some reason, brain not working yet, just on auto pilot


Likewise, it should have been obvious after turn 2 but I spent way too long staring at the screen before it clicked!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Got my 1st 3 in a 2hile this morning


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4, I'm sure if I was working this would make me late everyday. I can't leave it until I get it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Got it on the sixth go, as it says, phew.

I had two letters from the second go with too many options


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

And today it was a...........
4


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Got todays in 5. Was sitting in a cafe between appointments and the server must have seen that I had wordle on the screen because he asked a bit later if I got it :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooph. A tricky little four this morning…I’ve done 89 days now, think I might stop soon.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A happy 3 today.

I don't think anyone can ever stop @Mrs Funkin


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I got a 4 today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Five for me, had four of the letters at three but chose the wrong letter in my next go


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Three threes in a row, I’d say I’m getting better at this but I think it’s just luck.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Three for me on Wordle and two on Worldle


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Three for me…I didn’t even see in my first word that I had a yellow (it’s early and I’m bleary eyed), just two greens, so my next word I ignored the yellow. Ah well. At least I saw it after that…


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A quick 4.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Woohoo .... 3 for me today!!!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

After bombing out yesterday 
I got it in 3 today


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

4 for me


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

2 for me today - maintaining my unbroken winning streak (78 days so far with 100% success)


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Three for me, and marks a milestone as my number of 3s now equal my 4s (we'll just ignore the 5s and 6s, shall we!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pleased with my three this morning. Choosing word two was tricky, that bit took ages.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

3 for me.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Drove me mad today - 4.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

A very time consuming 5 for me this morning. Good word though.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

5 for me. I found today's one so hard for some reason


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yay, got it in 3


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

5 for me today - my starting word was not my friend..


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> 5 for me. I found today's one so hard for some reason


Me too, I had 3 letters but picked a couple of obscure words before I could see it!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

4 for me yesterday and for Worldle got the right country first time!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Annoyingly difficult for me today - 4.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

For the love of all things equal. Pppffftttttt. 

Four here as well. Couldn’t see for looking.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

4 for me today.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I got 4 as well, quite a tricky one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not exactly a word I use regularly. Took me 5 goes


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

And, once again, 4.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally got it on the last attempt


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

And another 4 once again


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

what an awful word again in 4.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DanWalkersmum said:


> what an awful word again in 4.


I think I only got it relatively quickly as every word I seemed to put in had almost no letters as correct so there were very little else to choose from


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sneaky word, I got it at 4..could have been a 3 but more luck than anything


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Got today’s in three but only because I had exhausted all the vowels and there was only one word I could think of


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Dear oh heck. I did get it in three but that belies the brain effort! Flipping Nora that was hard today. I was a bit fluffy headed this morning, so couldn’t deal with it then. Ahem.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My first fail today after a streak of 94. Could be the impetus I need to stop doing it


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

It's annoying and addictive - 4


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Got it in 3 today after my first starter word had no letters and my backup had 4! Wishing I'd used my second starter word first now - could have been my first-ever two!

@Mrs Funkin You can never leeeeeeeeeave... Must have been annoying though, so close to 100!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Bother, didn’t get it. Had four letters in the right places by the third go, too many choices for the final letter


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Exactly that @Siskin 

I think I'm done with it. I was planning on stopping at 100 anyway.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Failure today. Too many five letter words that end in ****


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> My first fail today after a streak of 94. Could be the impetus I need to stop doing it





Siskin said:


> Bother, didn't get it. Had four letters in the right places by the third go, too many choices for the final letter


I got it in 6 but days like today are indeed annoying. I had the last 4 letters by the 3rd attempt. It took me 3 more to guess the right one and I just got lucky, it's no skill at that point.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Got it in 5 and in 1 for Worldle.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I failed todays Wordle and tried Worldle for the first time and got it on my first guess.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 today in under a minute .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Got it in three very quickly


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m still retired


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A speedy 3!

Enjoy your wordle retirement @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

5 for me today but I had 3 yesterday.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Took me five goes today, one flipping letter wrong for 3 goes!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good grief, I got it in 2. Pure luck really as my starter word only gave me one letter in the wrong place.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

A lucky 4 for me today.
Also got 4/4 on quordle and 8/8 on octordle despite their sneaky triple letter word


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

3 today


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 today 
Sheer blooming luck


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Four for me, got lucky


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Five today. The same letter featuring twice got me good.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

5, thought I had it on 3 but too many options.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

6 today, frustrating.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JoanneF said:


> 6 today, frustrating.


Me too! Thought I'd definitely got it on my 3rd attempt , then fourth ....


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Cleo38 said:


> Me too! Thought I'd definitely got it on my 3rd attempt , then fourth ....


I had four out of the five correct on line 2! Just kept getting that second letter wrong again and again


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JoanneF said:


> I had four out of the five correct on line 2! Just kept getting that second letter wrong again and again


Exactly the same!!! I was fuming


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was the same. Had four in the right place on the second go and spent the next four goes before I got the right second letter on the 6th go


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Back to four again


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

5 today.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

3 today 
Pure luck in getting 4 out of 5 in the right place, on the second go


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I need to expand my vocabulary - never heard of this word - had to googlethe meaning - but won't forget it now! Thanks wordle.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I need to expand my vocabulary - never heard of this word - had to googlethe meaning - but won't forget it now! Thanks wordle.


It's not one in common usage is it. It's only because I do a lot of crosswords that I've come across it before


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

No I didn't/don't know the meaning of yesterdays word either. I was going to look it up but forgot now I can't remember what it was. 

6 today- phew!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaily said:


> No I didn't/don't know the meaning of yesterdays word either. I was going to look it up but forgot now I can't remember what it was.
> 
> 6 today- phew!


6 for me - phew too


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

A hard achieved 3


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Flunked it tiday


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Funny how it goes, I found it relatively easy and got it in 3


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

in 6 phew! 3 moves for 1 letter!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Failed yesterday, 6 today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

6 yesterday and 5 today. I’m missing getting an average of 4 now


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Is anybody doing British wordle? Even more opportunities to waste time!
https://wordlegame.org/uk


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

6 today


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Is anybody doing British wordle? Even more opportunities to waste time!
> https://wordlegame.org/uk


Am now:Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Am now:Hilarious


Me too 
Just wish they'd all keep the remove and enter buttons in the same place


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I might be regretting this already. Apart from all my other puzzles I do every day, today I have done US wordle, quordle, octordle and UK wordle 4,5,6 and 7 letters.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

5 today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

3 for me


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Be warned, it's a very frustrating one today. I had 4 letters in turn 1 but took me till turn 6 to get the 5th! Just too many possibilities.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Got it on the 5th go, had four letters in the right place by the 3rd go


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 today, getting back to normal


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Got it in 2 this morning!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

LittleFox said:


> Got it in 2 this morning!


Same here!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My first 6 this morning :Arghh I had four letters in the right places by 2 but then too many options :Arghh


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

My first 2 today, woohoo!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

NaomiM said:


> My first 2 today, woohoo!


Mine too :Happy


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good grief I got it in two as well and I haven’t had my breakfast yet. I have no idea how I managed to lurch from having two letters right (but not in the right place) to getting the word on the next go


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

6 today 
3 letters in first go, wrong places, but obvious where they had to go 
Then took me another 5 goes to get right combination


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 today.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Wordle in 2 and Worldle in 1 today. Can't be bad!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

woohoo, in 3 today!!! I've been rubbish lately (5 or 6 attempts) so am very happy with this enguinigeon


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Back to my 4
Obviously it's my comfort zone


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Got it in 2 today, complete fluke!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Usual four for m


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 letters in first line 
Darn thing took me 5 more goes to get the 5th:Banghead


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Worldle in 1 and wordle in 2.yesterday.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Four today although I was staring at it for ages


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Took me a while as there were options. 5


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

Wordle in 2 today :Woot


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh wow, got it on the second go


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Failed today totally. Tricky word with too many options with the letters I had


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I failed today as well. Very tricky.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Got too share this 
Wooh hoo!
I got it in two!!
As it says 
magnificant
And I feel it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Well done, it took me 4 goes


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

4 today - splendid.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Grrr. American spelling in Quordle made me fail


----------



## HappyMangle (Jun 16, 2021)

My best one ever is 2 trials. But i guess it was just a pure luck.
And couple of weeks ago i was still using a word finder for the 4 letters word (yep, that exists https://wоrd-finder.com/4-letter-words/). Soon i gonna be ready to move to Hardle probably.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

HappyMangle said:


> My best one ever is 2 trials.


I can never get it in two because I use two words as my base to use all the vowels, I usually get it the third word. Mind, my two words will be the word one day


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Argh.................American spelling again :Banghead


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rona said:


> Argh.................American spelling again :Banghead


Was it? I didn't think so.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Was it? I didn't think so.


Armor instead of Armour


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rona said:


> Armor instead of Armour


You must be doing a different Wordle to me because that wasn't the word I got right in 3????? The answer was one of the labels used by Trump to describe people he doesn't like.

I'm doing the NYT Wordle.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I think me too @Magyarmum. Are we allowed to say, if we put it in a spoiler?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> You must be doing a different Wordle to me because that wasn't the word I got right in 3????? The answer was one of the labels used by Trump to describe people he doesn't like.
> 
> I'm doing the NYT Wordle.


Sorry, it was in Quordle..........Wordle is a doddle


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> I think me too @Magyarmum. Are we allowed to say, if we put it in a spoiler?


Just found this which might possibly be the reason why @rona has a different result to ours,

https://www.augustman.com/my/gear/t...esh or open,the game can simultaneously exist.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

rona said:


> Sorry, it was in Quordle..........Wordle is a doddle


I didn't get the fourth word in Quordle, but I've done the Octordle.

Are you still doing Nerdle (and whatever the multiple versions are)?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> I didn't get the fourth word in Quordle, but I've done the Octordle.
> 
> Are you still doing Nerdle (and whatever the multiple versions are)?


No got fed up with that. It's fairly obvious every time but takes a while to work it out. With a word game I can go back to it later, with numbers I have to keep going


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Is anyone doing any of the other NYT puzzles? I'm a bit obsessed with Letter Boxed...


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I got wordle in 2 today. Magnificat .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Kaily said:


> I got wordle in 2 today. Magnificat .


So did Mr HB. Took me 4.


----------



## HappyMangle (Jun 16, 2021)

I am on the hook now too. Wordle is great and i like the version where you have to guess the country . Hurdle seems to be a little more complicated and so far i couldn't make without the word generator https://word-finder.cоm/words-that-end-in/oon/. Gonna try again and again


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Is anyone doing Duotrigordle? It's easier than it looks.





__





Duotrigordle


Put your skills to the test and solve thirty-two Wordles at once! You have 37 guesses to solve all 32 words. A new Duotrigordle available each day to solve.




duotrigordle.com


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That’s quite good - just did the practice version.


----------

